# How do I use iWeb to update a website created with Frontpage



## pbedouk (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi

A while ago I created a website using Microsoft Frontpage on a PC. Since then I have happily converted to a Mac, but now I need to update that site. Can I do that with iWeb?? If so, how?

It is a very basic website. nothing fancy.

Peter.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

iWeb uses a totally different approach to web page construction.
However, back when I was in the very same predicament as you, I found a program "NVU" that did the job for me, It worked well and it's free.
Do a "Google" for NVU

jb.


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

Just to clarify...

NVU is not a Frontpage to iWeb conversion program!

NVU is an open source web page editor... so it's a "replacement" to using Frontpage, and wouldn't help you bring a project into iWeb.

It would be possible to use a blank page template within iWeb, and then using simple copy/paste/drag/drop from your files and pages, you could likely recreate the site in iWeb in fairly short order. After that, you can start giving the site a different look by working with the transparency/shadow/mirror, etc. tools of iWeb. Doing many of these effects in another program like NVU isn't really easy. In fact, much of it will involve preparing the images separately in Photoshop, etc. This is where iWeb's power lies. It's easy to give a site a really inviting look with very little time.

Here's a site I helped someone prepare in about a week. This person had never made a web site ever before, and also had never used iWeb before. I think the results speak for themselves:

http://www.moonwillowstudio.com/


----------



## pbedouk (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Even if you were still on the PC, and even if everyone visiting your site used Internet Explorer, it's still probably a good idea to migrate away from FrontPage, as even Microsoft will tell you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

If it's a simple site I would jsut honestly make it go away and roll out sometihng new with iWeb, NVU, or if you're adventurous TextWrangler


----------



## jonnypak5 (Aug 14, 2009)

*website update*

thanks so much for useful info
website update


----------

